
$3.6M Bounty to Recover Stolen Bitcoin - mrb
http://www.coindesk.com/bitfinex-6000-btc-bounty-stolen-bitcoin/
======
HairyGing3r
Looking forward to seeing how this will turn out. Never a boring day in
Bitcoin.

